# Re Married. After divorcing did you remarry your ex or wish you did?



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

So my wife and I separated for a year but were able to work things out and get back together. Things are great now. Do you know of anybody that divorced their spouse and then they eventually re married one another? I believe that story would have a great ending.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't provide you any specific examples but I've heard it happens very often. For me, realizing that remarrying my ex after divorce was always a "possibility" (its just paperwork after all) allowed me to be able to let her go when I needed to. Though I question why after going through all this I would ever reconsider it with her - but every relationship is unique so as long as you haven't simply swept your issues under the rug I wish you congrats on your reconciliation.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a friend in college whose parents remarried after being divorced for several friends. Didn't even live in the same state. But when my friend's dad decided to start courting his ex-wife slowly, they were able to work things out.

I also know of one other couple who remarried each other, but I don't know their story.

I'm always more interested in those couples who divorce, but continue to live together. I can't imagine that's easy, but I wonder if that has ever led to a reconciliation or remarriage.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i would never get back with my ex, let alone remarry.


----------

